# Finally got the Blackstone out .



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

Sure am happy I did . Been sitting under the cover on my patio for the last year and a half . I was out of propane and wasn't making any trips that I did not have to . 
Just a small spot of lite rust on the outside of the return . Took it to the garage and cleaned it up . 
I've been using it for all kinds of cooks . Makes a great hot dog . Reminds me of the Ball Park franks at Busch Stadium . 
Anyway , these make great food . First cook was sliders . Then I had some bottom round I sliced up for a sandwich . Had some leftover stir fry last night . 
Those are the cooks I took some pictures of . Wasn't going to post them for certain reasons , but with the " new " section here goes . 
Heating up , then steam of the cook surface . I do that before every cook too . 










Re oiled . Good as it was when I left it last year .





Throw some ground meat on . I was out of brisket , so had to go with store bought .
I like to have that cooked spot to press on after the flip . 










Add some onions .









That's how a dog should act around " people food " At my house anyway . 
I don't try to eat her food after all . 





Squirt of water to add some steam , add some cheese 









Then cover with the top bun . Then the bottoms .









Always good . 






Don't usually like to go so long , but here's another .
Sliced up a bottom round and an onion . Used some store bought steak butter my Son gets .









Coming along nicely .









Could have used some more onions for my taste , but that steak butter really came thru . 
I didn't need anything else . Great sandwich . Air fryer fries .






Not done yet , hang in there .
I've posted about Petite Tenders / Teres major steaks before . So We had that for a meal one night . Green beans and some potatoes my Son made . 
I used those leftovers for a stir fry meal last night . 
This is a plate from the original meal . 





The leftovers , potatoes cut into strips . Had some rice from a few nights ago . 
The rice dried out is key to this . My first time doing it like that . Makes all the difference . 
Also had some leftover chicken breast that my Son used . His was chicken , stir fry noodles , broccoli 
some kind of spicy sauce he buys , cabbage and peppers . He put his all together in that bowl ,
then dumped it . 









His all mixed and dumped , I started mine with the beans , onions and taters 
because I wanted some crisp on the potatoes 





Add the pre cooked beef and leftover rice to my side with a squirt of sesame oil .
He's mixing his around , and man it smells fantastic . 









Mixed mine together , his is about done . 









Right before plating I added about a 1/4 cup of teriyaki sauce and 1 stirred up egg . 
Should have used 2 eggs . Didn't get a pic of his plated . This was so good .
I mean I do pretty good most days , but this was way up there fantastic . 
The hot surface of the griddle and the pre dried rice makes all the difference . 
Really surprised me . 





Ok , if you hung in to the end of this , I thank you .


----------



## sandyut (Jun 6, 2021)

Man those Blackstone sure look fun!  Great looking cooks!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Man those Blackstone sure look fun! Great looking cooks!


Thanks bud . 
You need one . They make great food . So much fun too . I got that one on a Walmart closeout for $99.00 .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 6, 2021)

Some great looking work there Rich, big Like! I'll be firing mine up for a Philly cheesesteak later. RAY


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 6, 2021)

Everything looks great chop. Grand d at lam for sure!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Some great looking work there Rich, big Like! I'll be firing mine up for a Philly cheesesteak later. RAY


Thanks Ray . I love it . I need to get it set up so I can use it like you have yours . The front drain is a challenge sometimes , that's why it's in the garage . 
Best way to use leftovers .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks most yummy.

I ended up giving my BS flat away.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 6, 2021)

that's some great looking meals there,


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Everything looks great chop.


Thank you .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Looks most yummy.
> 
> I ended up giving my BS flat away.


Thanks for the comment Rick . I haven't used it alot because I have to get it set up so i doesn't make a mess . The old style drain is a challenge .


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2021)

Fine looking food off the flattop! Big like!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> that's some great looking meals there,


Thanks Jim . Nice change of pace with the stir fry .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

disco said:


> Fine looking food off the flattop! Big like!


Thank you sir . Appreciate that comment .


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 6, 2021)

Some good looking stuff there!  Strong work.
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 6, 2021)

Man that looks good Rich, I've always wanted one just can't seem to justify it with our weather. It'd only get used a couple time a year.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 6, 2021)

Everything looks delicious Rich! Way to give the new griddle forum a workout!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Some good looking stuff there! Strong work.
> Jim


Thanks Jim . That steak is another non-smoked dual purpose meal . I did the original cook on the stove in a cast iron skillet .


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 6, 2021)

Excellent, Rich! I like long posts with lots of food :-)
The stir fry nailed me to the screen. I wouldn't live out the day if I showed up with a Blackstone LOL!
I could probably get away with a Wok...
Dan


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Man that looks good Rich, I've always wanted one just can't seem to justify it with our weather. It'd only get used a couple time a year.


Thanks bud . Yeah , I need to get mine in a dedicated spot so I use it more . If I put it away it will sit there . Kind of low too . They really make great food .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Everything looks delicious Rich! Way to give the new griddle forum a workout!


Thanks Jake ! Yeah , wasn't planning on posting any of it until I saw the name change on the forum section . Figured why not .  
Heading for some Tennessee mountain air next Saturday . 



smokeymose said:


> Excellent, Rich! I like long posts with lots of food :-)
> The stir fry nailed me to the screen.


Dan it was so good . Never used to eat that stuff , but the kids got me hooked on it . Thanks for the comments .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 6, 2021)

All looks excellent, Rich.  Great work all around.  I haven't used mine that much since I got it in October.  Gotta get back to it, and you've inspired me!  Your post wasn't too long, it was just right, and it made me hungry, so it served it's purpose, lol.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks Jake ! Yeah , wasn't planning on posting any of it until I saw the name change on the forum section . Figured why not .
> Heading for some Tennessee mountain air next Saturday .
> 
> 
> Dan it was so good . Never used to eat that stuff , but the kids got me hooked on it . Thanks for the comments .


Sweet hope y'all have a great time. We try to get to the Smokies atleast once a year. We love it there. Btw my house is on the way


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

Food looks good. Sounds like you son knows his way around the kitchen. We have three dogs the 2 older boys know to be patient and they will get a treat. The baby girl? She is learning but can't control herself some times. I left a slice of buttered bread on the edge of the table and turned away for a Split Second...GONE! She will learn.☺...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Food looks good. Sounds like you son knows his way around the kitchen


Thank you . 
He does . He's good with sauces and flavors . Been asking for cooking gear for Birthdays and Christmas since he was really young . I always included him and his Sister in the meals when they were young . 
I get pretty serious about dog behavior . Spend 90 % of my days with that one . 
She gets her rewards , but never off the table . 

On another note , I think it was you posted one time about making the rice ahead and letting it dry overnight . That's key right there .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

Yep. If you forget to make the rice a day ahead, and desperate, you can spread the freshly cooked on a sheet pan and cool to room temp. Then FREEZE it a couple hours. The cold and No Frost freezer environment firms and Quick Dries the rice. You can go right from freezer to Wok or Flat Top...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> All looks excellent, Rich. Great work all around.


Thanks Mike . I didn't know you had one . I did frozen 1/3 pound burger patties the other day . They come out great , but a 1/4 pound beef frank on there is fantastic . Just like at the Cards game . 
Is yours the 22 " ?


----------



## motocrash (Jun 6, 2021)

You didn't get it out. You busted it out!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

motocrash said:


> You didn't get it out. You busted it out!


Lol . There ya go . Thanks for lookin .


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 6, 2021)

I definitely have to get one of those.  I believe that may get my wife into outdoor cooking


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> I definitely have to get one of those. I believe that may get my wife into outdoor cooking


That's the older Blackstone model . It's a 28 " with the front grease drain . 
The newer ones have the drain in the back . Couple of different options out there for size and make and model . 
They're nice . Keeps the kitchen clean .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks Mike . I didn't know you had one . I did frozen 1/3 pound burger patties the other day . They come out great , but a 1/4 pound beef frank on there is fantastic . Just like at the Cards game .
> Is yours the 22 " ?


The 1/4 pound beef franks sound intriguing , may try that.  I have the 28" with side shelf.  I looked for about 8 months then pulled the trigger in October.  Then 3 weeks later, Wallyworld had the upgraded 28" with fancy hardtop and canvas cover for $24 more!  It was too late by then, but OH!  Those sliders remind me of White Castle back in NJ.  Those were much smaller though.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> The 1/4 pound beef franks sound intriguing , may try that. I have the 28" with side shelf. I looked for about 8 months then pulled the trigger in October. Then 3 weeks later, Wallyworld had the upgraded 28" with fancy hardtop and canvas cover for $24 more! It was too late by then, but OH! Those sliders remind me of White Castle back in NJ. Those were much smaller though.


Yours has the front drain ? 
That's what mine is the 28 . I'm thinking I might do some dogs on there tonight . 
White Castle is a staple here . Love 'em . I usually mix in the dried minced onions with these . That gives the White castle taste to them and normally don't brown them . Bed of onions then the burgers on top of those so they steam cook . 
Like in this older thread .





						Sliders
					

After seeing @SmokinVOLfan  using his new flattop , I had to dust mine off . Not sure how many have had White Castle Hamburgers , but this is my take on them and I got it pretty darn close .  The burgers get steamed over onions . I use raw to create the steam and some water . If you are looking...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Yours has the front drain ?
> That's what mine is the 28 . I'm thinking I might do some dogs on there tonight .
> White Castle is a staple here . Love 'em . I usually mix in the dried minced onions with these . That gives the White castle taste to them and normally don't brown them . Bed of onions then the burgers on top of those so they steam cook .
> Like in this older thread .
> ...


Mine has the rear drain.  I can imagine what a PITA the front drain is.  When we moved to Ga in 1992, all they had was Krystal, instead of White Castle.  No comparison at all.  They try, been around the south almost as long as WC.  The Mrs. refuses to eat them.  We tried the frozen WC in the grocery store, but not as good.
When we go up North to visit, we always get WC 1-2 times in as many days.  Gotta try your method in the older thread in the next week or 2.  Definitely doing the Dogs first though.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Gotta try your method in the older thread in the next week or 2.


Get some minced onions if you don't have any . Raw for steam , minced for the flavor


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 6, 2021)

It all looks great!  Hell you could've made it longer and kept my attention! Would love to get a Blackstone,  not the cost that has stopped me, would just hate to buy one then not use it much. But keep on posting and twisting my arm! Lol

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Get some minced onions if you don't have any . Raw for steam , minced for the flavor


I saw a reply on the older post that was using Lipton Onion Soup mix, would that work as well?  Or just straight minced dried onions?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> straight minced dried onions?


I use just the minced . Put them on the grill , not mixed in the meat . Have some moisture on the grill before you add them .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> It all looks great! Hell you could've made it longer and kept my attention! Would love to get a Blackstone, not the cost that has stopped me, would just hate to buy one then not use it much. But keep on posting and twisting my arm! Lol


Thanks Ryan . 
One breakfast cook and you would be hooked .


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 6, 2021)

wow...you can “feed the troops” with that thing!

looks like a great time and a great meal


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 6, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> looks like a great time and a great meal


Thanks Eddie . Really mkes some great food .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> It all looks great!  Hell you could've made it longer and kept my attention! Would love to get a Blackstone,  not the cost that has stopped me, would just hate to buy one then not use it much. But keep on posting and twisting my arm! Lol
> 
> Ryan



I looked at several posts here of Griddle cooks and couldn't  see the usefulness. I have a Lodge Griddle and a Wok. I could do anything these guy were doing. The more I thought about it I started to see the light! I caramelize 5 to 10 pounds of Onions for Onion Soup. Takes nearly an hour in a full size hotel pan. How much faster would it be spreading them out over 3X the surface area. Doing Smash Burgers, I currently can only do 2 at a time. With a Flat Top, everyone can eat together. It just started to make more sense as I found more things I want to play with, Ahi Tuna Teppanyaki?
Bev went and purchased a Char Griller 36" and I'm looking forward to a new Toy!...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> all they had was Krystal, instead of White Castle. No comparison at all.



I grew up in NJ eating White Castle, usually Half Loaded at 2AM! After living in PA, without WC,  Bev was offered a job in Conyers GA, so we made the move. I found Krystals to be a reasonable facsimile. I guess it boils down to...If you can't be with the one you love...Love the one your with!...JJ☺


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 7, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I grew up in NJ eating White Castle, usually Half Loaded at 2AM! After living in PA, without WC,  Bev was offered a job in Conyers GA, so we made the move. I found Krystals to be a reasonable facsimile. I guess it boils down to...If you can't be with the one you love...Love the one your with!...JJ☺


Been there done that (more times than I can remember,lol.)  You're being very generous callling Krystal a reasonable facsmile.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2021)

Very nice!
Everything looks delicious!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks delicious!


That rice was the star for sure .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 8, 2021)

Ah man cant believe I missed this. Everything looks awesome! Hard to pick one but I would say I would have to go with the sliders. Got me hungry now!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ah man cant believe I missed this. Everything looks awesome! Hard to pick one but I would say I would have to go with the sliders. Got me hungry now!


Thanks for the comment . 
Sliders are always good . I could go for some right now , got me hungry too .


----------



## clifish (Jun 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I looked at several posts here of Griddle cooks and couldn't  see the usefulness. I have a Lodge Griddle and a Wok. I could do anything these guy were doing. The more I thought about it I started to see the light! I caramelize 5 to 10 pounds of Onions for Onion Soup. Takes nearly an hour in a full size hotel pan. How much faster would it be spreading them out over 3X the surface area. Doing Smash Burgers, I currently can only do 2 at a time. With a Flat Top, everyone can eat together. It just started to make more sense as I found more things I want to play with, Ahi Tuna Teppanyaki?
> Bev went and purchased a Char Griller 36" and I'm looking forward to a new Toy!...JJ


Wife and I do Tuna steaks on the griddle all the time,  I like to blacken mine real spicy.  I like that you can easily watch the doneness on a griddle.  I need mine way over cooked (no pink)  wife likes it be just about sushi inside.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm  with your Wife! No more than 1/4" Sear on each side and raw in the middle,  cool not cold. Two of may Daughter's and I frequently eat Tuna and Eel Sushi. The Mrs. and middle Girl, won't touch it. They do like the Rice and Teriyaki Steak...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 9, 2021)

Awesome sammies there chop. Sorry so late on your post.

Warren


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 9, 2021)

Hmm White Castle... Always good at any time, even better after a few (or a lot) adult beverages. Those onion burgers look even better than WC.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome sammies there chop. Sorry so late on your post.


Thanks Warren . Easy to miss stuff .



bigfurmn said:


> Hmm White Castle... Always good at any time, even better after a few (or a lot) adult beverages. Those onion burgers look even better than WC.


Thanks for the comment . Yeah , these are pretty good , and they don't make your stomach hurt . Lol . 
I may or may not have been woke up in the White Castle drive thru way back when . 
Tap , tap on the truck window .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks chop for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## clifish (Jun 10, 2021)

I ordered a diamond plate hard cover for the 32" camp chef.  I think I will use it much more if I could just lift up and down a solid cover.  The full soft cover is kind of a pain to take off and on.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 15, 2021)

Could have breakfast (or maybe brunch), lunch and supper all out of one thread! Looking for ideas lol!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Could have breakfast (or maybe brunch), lunch and supper all out of one thread! Looking for ideas lol!


Yup I do the same , to get inspired . Just moved mine to the garage .


----------

